# twins how much time between them



## kritterkeeper

Well Nanny after waiting all day at 5:15 pm gave us a Carmal baby girl YAH! she has always had twins, last year they were 7 min apart it is 8:21 pm and still nothing... she looks like she is busying but nothing like before and she has passed a after birth..

SO WHAT NOW?

Donna B


----------



## keren

if she is restless, ie sitting down, standing up, sitting down, standing up, pushing, looking uncomfortable etc. I would strongly suggest you put your hand in there and feel for another kid. 

if she looks settled, is happily standing and looking after the kid, then I'd say you've got a singleton.


----------



## KW Farms

I agree with keren. If she's not straining or anything i'd say that's it. Was the baby a pretty good size or small? If it's pretty small then she very well might have another in there. Twins usually come within 10 min. apart, but this one could be different.


----------



## KW Farms

Oh...just read that she has passed the after birth....I'm pretty confident she's done then. The after birth is just as it sounds... after birth, although I have heard where there are 2 afterbirths.


----------



## RunAround

Try bouncing her. lock your finger together under her belly, right in front of her udder and pull up a couple times. You should be able to feel if there is another kid in there. 

Is she restless like Allison just said?


----------



## kritterkeeper

She is just laying there panting a little... She cleaned the kid very well and then we took it in the house BECAUSE we are bottle feeding her because of a few of our goat had CL they have been taken care of, but I do not want to take any chances with this one... all the rest of the gaots except the Mom and our one baby from April (he had his first shot still needs his second one) have had the Case Back shot but still want to be on the safe side....

If there is only one I am shocked she has always had twins, I like twins better they keep each other company 

OH well I will go do the bounce thing and am waiting for a call from a neighbor who has raised Nigerians (SP) for about 20 yrs

Thank you All

Donna B


----------



## keren

KW Farms said:


> Oh...just read that she has passed the after birth....I'm pretty confident she's done then. The after birth is just as it sounds... after birth, although I have heard where there are 2 afterbirths.


Not necessarily. I USED to think that if they'd passed the afterbirth they were done.

I had a doe change my mind about that theory though. She dropped twin boys, then the placenta not a problem whatsoever.

In the morning she was sick as a dog, with a third kid wedged in the pelvis, dead, the kid's mouth had come open (as they do when they die) and the teeth had ruptured the uterus and bowel, and she had to be euthanased.

From then, I do not hesitate to put my hand in and check. Chances are you will save lives more often than you will do any harm.


----------



## keren

just read your post, we posted at the same time

if she is just laying there I would definitely check her internally for another kid. I have found that mostly if they are finished, they will stand up and stand over the baby for a long time without sitting down again. And when they sit down it usually means there is more


----------



## RunAround

Yeah, I agree with keren, at this point with her still panting I would probably go in too.


----------



## keren

how's she going donna?


----------



## kritterkeeper

it is 11:39 here! I don't know- she is still just laying down... I am scared to go in! 

But i am thinking for peace of mind I have to

Donna B


----------



## StaceyRosado

if she is still open then go in -- believe me it isnt as scary once you actually do it.


----------



## kritterkeeper

karen if you are there! How do you attempt to go in

Just a few figure, whole hand we are talking a pygmy here?

Donna B


----------



## kritterkeeper

and what do I do if I find another baby?

Donna B


----------



## keren

Donna, I really think for peace of mind you have to. I can talk you through it if you like. Its scary but not too hard to start with. 

First get a bucket of warm water, and if you have it, some disinfectant. Animal grade, or just household grade antiseptic something like that. Something gentle though. Even a bit of just soapy water will do, but its not the best. I prefer to go without rather than use soap.

Wash your arms in the warm water and disinfectant, take off your rings/watch etc. and trim your nails. 

Now splash some water on the doe's rear end and try to get her a touch clean. Dont worry if you dont get her or you spotlessly clean. 

Now, you probably will need a helper to hold her still, otherwise if that's not available tie her to the fence/stall etc but down low, especially if she is standing when you go in, she will probably lie down. 

Now, if you have some obstetrical lube, put that on your dominant hand and rub it all over the arm. You can in a pinch also use baby oil, or the soapy water. Pinch your hand into a triangle/duck bill shape if you get that, cover with the lube, now grasp her tail with the other hand (hold on tight) and gently push your pointed, lubed hand into her vulva. 

Now, be warned she will scream but you are not hurting her. She will probably push against your hand and there might be some blood come out. Dont panic. Just gently push further in there, and start swimming around with your hand. 

If there is only placenta etc left in there, you will just feel heaps of mush. If there is a kid you will feel something distinctly solid/hard. 

Have a really good feel around, dont be afraid to take your time. Be gentle, but make sure you have a thorough feel - you can go into the doe further than you'd think - you might have to go all the way in to your elbow to reach the whole uterus - I've been almost up to my shoulder in a big boer doe. 

If you do feel something solid (ie a kid), you then need to concentrate, breathe deep, and try to figure out what you are feeling and how to position it for delivery. 

Good luck, I'll be here to help you out. Also, if you are on facebook I'm there if you wanted to chat a bit quicker - Keren Muthsam.


----------



## keren

with a pygmy, you are still going to have to put your whole hand in there and part of your arm. good luck. I'll be here.


----------



## kritterkeeper

thank you Karen- Pray for me I am going out to attempt to do as you said.. I tried to find you on facebook and it said no such person

you try me Donna Allen Brewer

I will let you know how it goes

Donna B


----------



## keren

good luck Donna

My first name is KEREN with an E, not Karen. thats probably why

but I will find you. 

keep me posted, relax, think things through, keep your cool, dont panic

:hug:


----------



## Epona142

Hope everything is going well. ray:


----------



## keren

hopefully Donna will update us soon ray:


----------



## keren

Donna, hope all is going well and you are just enjoying your new kid/s

I'm going to have to pop out for a while, be back soon


----------



## kritterkeeper

okay- I tried to go in it was easy to go for a sec then I came to a part where it seemed if I went any futher I might mess things up so I stopped...

She is not eating or drinking, remember I took the baby away to bottle feed her because of a threat of CL in the herd...but if I take the baby out to her she is all over her.. her are pictures of what her bottom look likes 15 hrs after birth....


----------



## liz

She is going to be swollen from the birth as well as you going into her. Try giving her some tepid molasses water, it may entice her to drink, she may be depressed about not having her baby with her...which BTW, She is ADORABLE!


Cl I thought was contracted when the contents of a ruptured abcess were spread :shrug: if thats the case then it is unlikely that the baby would get the disease by being with an abcess free mom.


----------



## kritterkeeper

Yes that is what I have heard too! but I want to take no changes.. Beside there can be internal Abscesses.. this doe has not had her case back shot yet... so I am not 100 % sure she is clear... I am just trying to be as carefull as I can be...

I put the doe out in the pen with the other goats and seen her eating some hay.. SO that is good!

I will put her back in the stall tonight for comforter and safty

Donna B

Thank you SO much for all your help!

Donna B


----------



## AlaskaBoers

cl is passed through milk? 

baby is super cute!!


----------



## kritterkeeper

Alaska Boar

Thank you!

We think she is very Cute too so and like I said I want to take no chances so she is drinking pasturized milk from our milk doe...

Donna B


----------



## jdgray716

kritterkeeper: How are things going with your doe?

Your lil one is just georgous. 

Please let us know how your girls are doing.


----------



## kritterkeeper

Nanny is doing GREAT! She is not looking so fat any more and her bottom is looking better.. Because she is not feeding Beatrice I had my daughter milk her out a little bit today to make her a little more confortable... she actully did pretty good standing there....

The Baby is doing great and we are having such a good time with her... 
Thanks for asking

Donna B


----------



## andrechenoweth

we have a la manacha doe she kided one at 1115 on the 28th its now 530 the29th she past after birth but she is still big like she has more in there this is our first experance what do we do


----------



## andrechenoweth

we have la manachas our doe kidded one at 1100 pm and pasted afterbirth she is still big she is moving eating layed down for a while she looks like she still has one maybe two still in there this is our first time having kids it is now 500am and nothing is this norm


----------



## kristinatucker

if she passed the after birth than that is probably it. Twins would come within a few minutes usually of each other. You can do a bounce test- put your hands under her belly while you stand behind her, just interlock your fingers just in front of the udder and pick her up carefully and drop her down. If you do this a few times and she sounds hollow then thats it. If you feel something bounce then there is more. Most likely she is done though. I thought for sure one of my girls had twins but she just had 1 in there. I worried for days. Bounced and checked and she was good. Still looks a little prego!


----------

